# freebsd app installation



## kidistweli (Mar 12, 2020)

how to fix eclipse error, "An error has occurred. See the log file null"


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2020)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 12, 2020)

i got sam problem with eclipse , when i user eclipse with cdt , i got following error information:
WT call to Webkit timed out after 100ms. No return value will be provided.
Possible reasons:
1) Problem: Your javascript needs more than 100ms to execute.
   Solution: Don't run such javascript, it blocks Eclipse's UI. SWT currently allows such code to complete, but this error is thrown 
     and the return value of execute()/evalute() will be false/null.

2) However, if you believe that your application should execute as expected (in under100 ms),
 then it might be a deadlock in SWT/Browser/webkit2 logic.
 I.e, it might be a bug in SWT (e.g this does not occur on Windows/Cocoa, but occurs on Linux). If you believe it to be a bug in SWT, then
Please report this issue *with steps to reproduce* via:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/enter...tee_type-2=&short_desc=webkit2_BrowserProblem
For bug report, please atatch this stack trace:
java.lang.Throwable: 
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.getStackTrace(WebKit.java:491)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.getInternalErrorMsg(WebKit.java:484)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.access$1(WebKit.java:474)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.execAsyncAndWaitForReturn(WebKit.java:1913)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.runjavascript(WebKit.java:1802)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.evaluate(WebKit.java:1750)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.evaluate(WebKit.java:1936)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.close(WebKit.java:1557)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.onDispose(WebKit.java:2569)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.lambda$4(WebKit.java:1318)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:5676)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1423)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1449)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1428)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:1240)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.release(Control.java:4628)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:1504)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:279)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:486)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:3233)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:1243)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.release(Control.java:4628)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:529)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:3156)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.browser.embedded.EmbeddedBrowserFactory.test(EmbeddedBrowserFactory.java:94)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.browser.embedded.EmbeddedBrowserFactory.isAvailable(EmbeddedBrowserFactory.java:57)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.createBrowserDescriptors(BrowserManager.java:234)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.init(BrowserManager.java:86)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.isEmbeddedBrowserPresent(BrowserManager.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.isAlwaysUseExternal(BrowserManager.java:413)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.BaseHelpSystem.getHelpBrowser(BaseHelpSystem.java:117)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.HelpDisplay.displayHelpURL(HelpDisplay.java:200)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.HelpDisplay.displayHelpResource(HelpDisplay.java:99)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.DefaultHelpUI.displayHelpResource(DefaultHelpUI.java:291)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.help.WorkbenchHelpSystem.displayHelpResource(WorkbenchHelpSystem.java:761)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.ShowHelpURLHandler.showHelpTopic(ShowHelpURLHandler.java:75)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.showHelpTopic(IntroURL.java:378)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.doExecute(IntroURL.java:178)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.lambda$0(IntroURL.java:146)
    at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:72)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.execute(IntroURL.java:146)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.swt.PageWidgetFactory$1.linkActivated(PageWidgetFactory.java:68)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.handleActivate(AbstractHyperlink.java:215)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.handleMouseUp(AbstractHyperlink.java:309)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.lambda$3(AbstractHyperlink.java:117)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:5676)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1423)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:4935)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:4429)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine$5.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1160)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1049)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.E4Workbench.createAndRunUI(E4Workbench.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:660)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:559)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:154)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:401)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:657)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:594)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1465)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1438)

 Additional information about the error is as following:
 The following javascript was executed:
function SWTWebkit2TempFunc1(){return SWTExecuteTemporaryFunctionCLOSE(window);}; SWTWebkit2TempFunc1()

i have already reinstall swt


----------



## SKull (Mar 13, 2020)

have you guys considered using Idea instead of eclipse?
I will never understand why people even put up with eclipse. I've seen plenty of ram eating, sluggish behaving software in my time...
But eclipse beats it all.

My laptop has 16gb of ram and an SSD hard disk. Nonetheless Eclipse needed about three seconds to open a .java file with 20 lines of code in it. 
I'm a professional programmer, and I couldn't write something that slow even if I tried to do so.


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 14, 2020)

Netbeans. Not a fan of eclipse.


----------



## Jose (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyways, back on topic. It looks like you're not the only one:





						238844 – www/webkit2-gtk3: 2.x.y is buggy and breaks eclipse with x>=28
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




I haven't tried the patch in that bug report.


----------

